# Your Avatar and you



## claymud

Theres probly a couple threads like this but I'm too lazy to go look for them. So tell me... and everyone else who reads this thread. Why did you chose your Avaitar? Is it from your favriot movie? Is it you in costume? What and why?

I chose mine because Evil Dead 2 rocks and this is my favriot scene. I'll probly get board soon though and put it back to my normal Jack Avi.

What about you?


----------



## ghostie

Grew up reading Casper comics and I'm a sentimental fool.


----------



## wormyt

Mine is just goofy me....Wormyt. Always smiling and being a goof LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmm....I don't know, anyone help me with this?


----------



## wormyt

Hummmmmmmmmmmmm Im thinking ...lol. I like the other pic in your profile LOL with the feather boa LOL hehehehehe


----------



## Omega

My avatar is based on an underground hip-hop group that I have nothing but respect for, the music is great and the humor is practically side splitting.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My avatar is my inner self.


----------



## otherworldly

I liked this one especially from the ones available on the site, reminds me of me before coffee in the morning...my usual avatar is a crow, I love crows.


----------



## Sinister

Hauntiholik said:


> My avatar is my inner self.


What Haunti sez...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Omega said:


> My avatar is based on an underground hip-hop group that I have nothing but respect for, the music is great and the humor is practically side splitting.


Glad you explained it, I thought it was Boy George  LOL J/K


----------



## Death's Door

The avatar that I have now is called Spiderella, Queen of the Spiders. She is my other half (of Me!) We both co-exist in the same body but she always makes her grand appearance on Halloween and for the first time ever, will be appearing on the Hauntforum Calendar.


----------



## writer93

I chose mine because i'm a big fan of the Halloween Series. My favorite movie series!


----------



## TearyThunder

I just like the cat on the broom.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The avatar was the inspiration for the name in my case.


----------



## Hellrazor

I just liked my blinking eyeball. and I "eyed" up being a post whore to be able to use it....


----------



## DeadSpider

Ummm... mine is ...


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen

Mine's a bit cheezy, but I chose this one because of my name (being Jack Skellington's wife would make her the Pumpkin Queen). 

That and when I first started hanging out with my boyfriend, when he first hugged me, it felt like what I'd imagined one of Jack Skellington's hugs would feel like. I know it sounds strange, but there's a scene where he and Sally Hug (like in the last 3 seconds) and his arms just wrap around her almost two fold. 

I'm lucky Aaron's a fan of the movie too, because I told him that on the spot and he knew EXACTLY what I was talking about.


----------



## mrklaw

Mine is a screencap from Invasion of the Body Snatchers. The pic just cracks me up and seemed appropriate for these forums.


----------



## Beepem

H*r For Life!


----------



## SpectreTTM

I'm a big Marvin the Martian Fan. 
I think he was the best of the Looney Tunes.
That is actually I costume I made of him.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Beepem said:


> H*r For Life!


hehehe Homestar runner


----------



## slimy

Mine is a foam pumpkin my wife carved that says: " Sam and Amy's Pumpkin Carving Party" That is a whole lot of letters and I think she did a great job with it. Going to get a better pic of it this year.


----------



## MrsMyers666

writer93 said:


> I chose mine because i'm a big fan of the Halloween Series. My favorite movie series!


Same for me. Michael is my favorite.


----------



## Spooklights

Mine is the prop I worked hardest on.


----------



## ScareFX

Mine is of a prop I call Stakehead Bob. It's a latex head on a pike. When I bought it from a Spirit Halloween store a couple of years ago, I had to carry it out through the mall. People were all moving away from me as I walked by. When I got home the cat hissed at it. It's one of my favs because of that.


----------



## writer93

Nice one ScareFX, looks pretty cool!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I chose this one because Tim the enchanter is awesome! and the Pythons Rule! YEAH!!! Rock on!.


----------



## DeadSpider

HibLaGrande said:


> I chose this one because Tim the enchanter is awesome! and the Pythons Rule! YEAH!!! Rock on!.


I agree!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My current one is Farmer Vincent from Motel Hell (my costume this year).


----------



## DeathTouch

Mine is from one of my props I made from last year. It is my Johnny Appleseed knock off scarecrow. This picture depicts man’s struggle with nature and how he can be over come by it. Man Vs Nature, an overall journey of power and romance that forces man to see himself as purely evil as he destroys nature’s valuable resources. . And if you believe that, I have a bridge to sell you. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You built a bridge? Cool!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Mine is the same artist as Hauntiholik. Picked the name Nyxie first, then happened upon avatar which is picture of "Nyx" somehow seemed appropriate. Have others from same artist for when I get tired of Nyx.

Great thread, fun to know other people's stories.


----------



## Wildomar

I chose this one because as a kid I loved the Mad Monster Party and as an archaeologist the Mummy just seemed like a better choice. I will replace it with one of my props when I get everything out this year.


----------



## claymud

I changed it back... the Blood flood just wasn't me. This is my ever so classic and much loved Spring Heeled Jack Legand. This damn legand caught me in its spell awhile back and well I don't think I really need to explane it to most people here


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> ...This picture depicts man's struggle with nature and how he can be over come by it. Man Vs Nature, an overall journey of power and romance that forces man to see himself as purely evil as he destroys nature's valuable resources...


LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lady Nyxie said:


> Mine is the same artist as Hauntiholik.


hehehe not anymore!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

I searched an avatar site and found this one I liked. It represents my alter ego well. Plus she looks a little like me except I have thinner lips and no horns! lol


----------



## edwood saucer

This is a picture of my wifes great grandfather with his favorite rooster - way back in the day...

I always thought a flying saucer would be appropriate in the photo.

so I added one.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I grew up on the old B&W horror films, and Karloff is one of my favorite actors.


----------



## Seamus

It's a screen capture from one of the horrifying pieces of film I have seen on my screen in years...damn you Sinister....


----------



## heresjohnny

I used to have Jack Nicholas sticking his through the axed hole in the door saying 'heres johnny!'. But I always wanted an avatar from a prop I built and my current one is from my tombstone. I guess thats my main thing with halloween is building props and getting ready for the big night.


----------



## Fangs

I chose mine because I LOVE vampires. Always have and always will. Plus, it is how i feel inside. Who i feel i really am... :> 
Now, just have to work on the outside lol


----------



## turtle2778

My avatar, is the image of myself that i would hope to be.


----------



## slightlymad

I just liked the caractor from the movie and what he represented. Besides most people who know me think I am insane the reasons differ but the song is the same.


----------



## SpookyDude

Mine is a picture of me after my tongue piercing went bad...


----------



## scareme

Was crazy about Bela Lugosi as a kid. Used to run around with a blanket tied around my neck. The other kids thought I was supergirl, til I bit them.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Well, my Halloween character Wyatt Furr,is a combination of Wyatt Earp and a werewolf. So until I find a wolf in a cowboy hat,this is gonna be it.Besides the wolf looks a bit crazy, and it fits my personality.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Wyatt Furr... I like your avatar. He's from the island of the misfit toys, right?


----------



## morgan8586

I (eye)


----------



## grapegrl

Right now, mine kind of speaks for itself. I change up every couple of months, though, depending on what kind of mood I'm in.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

mines a pic I drew of myself


----------



## kevin242

mine is a photo of one of my props (a Skillcraft skull and buckey lid), it used to be an animated .gif but now the forum doesn't allow those


----------



## Rahnefan

Hauntiholik, would you mind revealing who the lovely model is, in your avatar? She's just really something, even with fangs. Sorry if this has been requested a hundred times already. I expect it has.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rahnefan said:


> Hauntiholik, would you mind revealing who the lovely model is, in your avatar? She's just really something, even with fangs. Sorry if this has been requested a hundred times already. I expect it has.


I think it's actually ZombieF:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Rahnefan said:


> Sorry if this has been requested a hundred times already. I expect it has.


Yup.


----------



## morbidmike

Haunti's avatar is a pic of her like mine is of me wow hott rite???? me that is!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Haunti might as well start charging folks


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> Haunti might as well start charging folks


shhhhhhhhhhhhhh! My fees have gone up!


----------



## The Creepster

Good, have to make it worth while


----------



## morbidmike

creepsters avatar is also a self portrait taken by his beautiful wife


----------



## joker

Mine is from last years setup and its actually the same prop (different pic) that appears on the 2008 Haunt Forum DVD cover.


----------



## The Archivist

My avatar was found by Haunti. Thank you again. What better avatar could there be for an Archivist? I love books, still prefer to spend my time around books than most people I know. I would love to work in a library but with the cutbacks the city's been making, no one is hiring... Would love to get gov't funding to create my OWN library. Wall to wall books on various subjects, no closing time, faster and more secure internet connections (the comps at my local library are infected  ) and a personal section where I would store all references and how-tos on Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My avatar reflects my love of the Beatles, their music, and their movies. I did consider using a Blue Meanie, but the dogs are much more friendly


----------



## toymaker

my avatar is a skull (which is cool) wearing a top-hat (which is also cool) i don't know why but i always have like the design 
more on the deeper meaning of this image can be found here: http://www.tattoosymbol.com/articles/skull-top-hat.html

is it just me or do have more links per post ratio than anyone else?? :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i guess its my turn. um, my name came from my love of characters in book and movies that seem to be dark and evil, but yet their the ones who are saving everyone else's butts. 

The avatar is from Disney's Gargoyles which is my favorite cartoon of all time, the gargoyles were misunderstood and hated, till they saved the entire city from the bad guys.

I seem to really identify them and if i'd had one wish it would be to be turned into a gargoyle. 

(i know its wierd but that's just me):googly:

the avatar is a screen shot from the show. its of Eliza Maza who was temporarily turned into a gargoyle by an elf named Puck who was under control by the evil Demona. In my opinion she should have been left a gargoyle.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Its me in costume


----------



## Night Watchman

Simple I like Charlie Brown, my cell phone rings the Peanuts theme. Either it is that or me in costume.


----------



## Rahnefan

I am confused...? :confusedkin: Unless that's really you, in which case, whooooo-eeeee!!!

I'll speak no more of it.


----------



## Rahnefan

Oh...my avatar is one of my props...and RahneFan is "Rahne Fan," as in, a big fan of Rahne (rhymes with rain) from Marvel comics.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love growing roses, although don't have many here in central Illinois.

When I lived in England, I grew over thirty varieties: climbers, ramblers, English shrubs, gallicas... the list goes on. Roses are so elegant.

Naturally, for Halloween I love black roses and their symbolism of darkness/connection to black art.... 

So the black rose seems to suit me. I do switch my avatar out sometimes just for a change.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Nice fangs for sure.


----------



## Rahnefan

RoxyBlue said:


> My avatar reflects my love of the Beatles, their music, and their movies. I did consider using a Blue Meanie, but the dogs are much more friendly


I was _terrified_ of the Blue Meanies as a kid. Nightmare-quality terrified. Maybe it'd be useful to revisit Yellow Submarine and analyze why they were so scary...


----------



## Nyxy

Mine is just me VampTramping it up. Was a costume that never quite made the cut because of inability to recreate for some unknown reason.


----------



## Hauntful

My avatar is a picture of me. Yes, I might look a bit crazy swinging my axe lol But I thought it would go good with the theme of this forum too. And to add a bit more horror too it. Well maybe! I suppose


----------



## Tralan

Nyxy said:


> Mine is just me VampTramping it up. Was a costume that never quite made the cut because of inability to recreate for some unknown reason.


VampTramping... I love it lol

Mine is Sylar. I found the pic on Deviant Art. I thought it was a really cool pic. It's a literal interpretation of the transformation from simple clockmaker Gabriel Grey to the insane sociopath Sylar. I love Sylar. I have a man-crush* on him for sure. My sig is the battle between Good and Evil, Sylar vs. Peter Patrelli.

*Man-Crush- it's when a straight man idolizes another man to the point of almost crushing on him. All men have a man-crush. Most usually don't admit to it.


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> creepsters avatar is also a self portrait taken by his beautiful wife


Yes....on one of the very few days that I am in a good mood


----------



## The Archivist

I like Zombie F's avatar. However, for the creator of this site, his should have been either a evil version of "God" or Lucifer, which I think is one in the same.


----------



## NickG

my avatar is a pic I took of my grave grabber prop after I first made it. it's also used on my website.


----------



## Joiseygal

I just recently changed my avatar to my zombie costume I wore at the Oct. 3rd NJ Asbury Park Zombie Walk. My previous avatar was from the May 2nd Zombie Walk.


----------

